# Tight lines from bow to stern



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*PART 1 OF 2: 'tight lines from bow to stern' (part 1)*
The question on everybody's mind, Are 'tight lines from bow to stern' possible during the month of February. Guess there is only one way to find out...Let's go see! We will be fishing the Florida Elbow. The Elbow is known for big fish. Fighting them in 160 foot of water will be a real challenge. 
Two thirty Friday afternoon, the highly anticipated 39 hour full moon trip aboard Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll is almost ready to depart. Expectations are running very high. And why not? The weather forecast is good and we will be fishing a couple of days before the full moon. It just does not get any better than that. Gosh! It must be time to go:









As we board the Florida Fisherman ll it is very easy to see why we love this tropical wonderland we call Florida so much:









Rich, sign us up for the jackpot. Biggest AJ, and largest snapper wins real money:









Joe, tell us how to catch the big ones:









Before we hit the bunks, let's see what Tammy is serving:









Twelve midnight, battle time. Those bunks are really hard to leave, but we have a mission. The mango bite is much slower that we expected, but we are catching some. Joe sure knew what he was talking about:









Tammy, a hot off the grill ham & cheese sandwich would sure taste good:









All of a sudden without warning the mighty amber jacks attack. They are playing no games, neither are we. This is all out war:









Mister Willis, we are sure glad that you are on our side. That could be a jack pot winner:









Vince, what have you got yourself into. The outcome is in doubt. Through pure determination, Vince shows the mighty AJ who the boss really is: 









Tammy, Help! We need a quick early morning breakfast. OK! how does Country sausage, biscuits, gravy, and bacon sound? What a woman:











See part 2 of 2 for the rest of the report: 
(5 post down...same thread)


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sir,

Again I commend you for the outstanding report, pics, & video.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.

PanHandler.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You put a lot of effort into your post. Thanks.

Great trip.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks, you make every minute well worth while. Wish I could figure out a way to share my entire report with you. Bob


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob do a part1 and part 2 post. Just note on each that there is another part to it.

Just and ideal. I know when I read a report/post, If there is another part to it, I will find it too.

Post a link at the end of each to the other one.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Part 2 of 2
*PART 2 OF 2: 'tight lines from bow to stern*
Now that is what I call a mangrove snapper:








Jason, let's see that beauty again in a couple of months:








The AJ's have launched an all out pre-dawn attack. This is a battle to the finish. Often the mighty jacks are simply too much for us. Never-the-less, we are winning many of the battles. The sun has not begun it's morning ritual and we are ever so close to our two day limit. Team work is winning most of the battles:








That TLD 50 two speed is putting a good old Southern hurting on he beast:
















Now this is getting serious:








Woman power to the rescue. Virginia, we need all the help we can get. Bob, with the help of Captain Brian, I will do my part:








Jason can't believe his eyes. Bob, I just had eighty pound test line snapped like it was thread. But I do not know the meaning of the words give-up. I am going to show them who the boss really is. Go get them partner:








Now that's more like it:








While we move, let's eat lunch. Tammy, got anything good? How about hot off the grill batter dipped fish & red potato salad? Lady, you are speaking our language:
















Since we limited out very early on AJ's, let's see if we can find some hungry mangrove snapper. 
That little 3/4 ounce jig head with either a live pin fish or cut Spanish sardine really works well:








Way to go partner, way to go:








Those bait thieves are finally paying for their dinner:








Way to go Rich. Now that's a real mangrove snapper:








Now this is different, the mango bite is stronger during the day than at night. Captain Bryan says it's because of the time of year:








We are very fortunate to have Jon & Nate from the FWC on board with us. We desperately need all the real scientific on the water data we can get. These very dedicated biologist are constantly on the go. On any given trip they will study, vent and tag many different species of fish. That little tag can tell so very much. We can help by reporting any tagged fish we catch. The number to call is on the tag:
Tagging an ARS:








Look at the tag in that American red:








On the water data, real science from real FWC biologist:
















































See you in a few months, we hope:








The snapper bite has been good. The moon is already up. We should have a good evening bite:








First things first. Our Tammy goes Mexican. What a dinner:








The late evening mango bite is strong:








Will & Joe insist on keeping our entire catch well iced down. We now have two full boxes and are working on a third:








We can't wait until gag season. It's going to be a good one:








ARS are looking good:








Rich, what have you got yourself into now? Rich has been tearing the mangrove snapper apart on twenty pound test equipment. That's no mango! The mighty fish takes Rich from the port stern to the bow & back again. Oh no! Now Rich has been drug to the starboard back & up the side of the Florida Fisherman ll. He is now on the starboard bow. Finally color. It's a king fish, and I man a big one. Captain Bryan sinks a gaff deep into the side of the mighty fish. The fish fights his way off the gaff and hits the water running. The fight is on once more. There he is again. Our Captain is more determined than ever. This fish is ours. Bam! he hits the mighty fish. Water flies everywhere, the super king slams into the side of the Florida. Was that an explosion I heard? With the strength of a giant, Captain Bryan lifts the fighting king fish onto the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll. Watch those razor sharp teeth. This is not a happy camper. A 45+ pound king on 20 pound tackle. Good going Rich, good going indeed! Rich runs to the back of the boat. Let's do it again. Captain Brian holds up the trophy king: (Check out Captain Brian gaffing the mighty king in the video...just click on the link provided at the end to see all the action)








Look what Tammy has waiting for us:








Rich is really proud of his king. 








Now that's a nice string of fish. Wish we had a porgy jack pot:








Who will be in the money:
That's a big AJ:








Look at those mangrove snapper:








The winners are:
Amber jack:
Mister Willis @ 50.5 pounds:








Snapper:
Mister Donald Knox @ 8.2 pounds








What a trip. Other than the early morning AJ bite, much of which was before dawn, the fishing was never fast, but steady, We easily caught our two day limit of amberjacks, and over 250 mangrove snapper. When one season closes there is always something else to catch. 
Are, 'tight lines from bow to stern' possible during the month of February? Need you ask? 
Check out the action packed video featuring the Florida Elbow:




Bob Harbison Native Florida Sportsman & active member of the Florida Outdoor 
Writers Association


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Good idea! I hope this works for you. I really want to share with my friends in Northern Florida. Bob


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Man !! Dont know what it cost but I'd go for the food!:notworthy:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The meal ticket is $35.00. Tammy keep us stuffed. Hope you like to eat! Bob


Before leaving on our trip to the Middle Grounds or Elbow, it's always a good idea to arrive early. With hundreds of speciality shops, Madeira Beach is really something to see & spend the day. And then there is the John's Pass Board Walk. It's truly in a class by itself:


----------

